# Rwandan musasa



## Keef (Dec 7, 2011)

Class myself as a novice but know the basics.

I've had my machine a couple of weeks and things are going well but out of the beans I've tried this one is yucky

Not knowing that much is there a way you can alter the bean character/flavour using different pour techniques/methods if so how does it affect flavour?

Grapefruit like acidity, a kick in the mouth fresh, bright, light coffee, which then turns into big blackcurrant with apricots and mixed summer fruits. Not for espresso for me, but for those who like sour sweets then maybe it is.

I've calbrated my grinder for the 'perfect' shot, got everything up to temp, tried 4/5 shots and a few lattes, still find it undrinkable.

Any help advice out there or are they for the bin?


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Use it in a French Press or filter. Coffees with a high acidity don't usually make good espresso, but work well with other brewing methods.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I had some musasa coop from has bean a few months back. One thing you could try is leaving it a few weeks. I found that the acidity tailed off a bit and it then made a lovely espresso.


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

The way the shot is pulled can make a big difference to the flavour. As a starting point, if it's the acidity that's not tasting great a couple of things you could try -

Use a smaller dose and grinding finer to slow down the shot - so try a couple of grams of coffee less and adjust the grind for a 30s-ish pour - and see if that tastes any better. Watch the colour of the shot - it should become steadily lighter during the pour (blonding). If it's still tasting too acidic, try repeating and letting the shot run a little longer. This will make the apparent acidity less, although it will also reduce perceived sweetness and increase bitterness.

If that's not what it is you aren't enjoying, try and identify what the "yucky" part of the flavour is - sour/bitter/etc.


----------

